# Maximum supported Micro SD for Xperia T



## Velros (Feb 25, 2009)

Hello there, 

I plan to get a Micro SD for my Sony Xperia T. From looking on GSMarena and wikipedia I found two different results for he maximum supported card size. 

GSM says 32GB and Wiki says 64GB
Any idea which is correct?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

According to Sony it is expandable up to 32GB.


----------



## Velros (Feb 25, 2009)

Great! Thank you very much for that. :grin:


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

You are Welcome.


----------

